# Happy Engagement



## go4saket

Hi Guys!

My best friend is getting engaged in a few days and I am presenting her with my audio CD collection. I want to write "*Happy Engagement to My Best Friend*" in different language in each CD. Can you guys help me with this.

Thank you.


----------



## cherine

In Arabic it would be:
خطوبة سعيدة يا صديقي العزيز
I changed "best friend" to "dear friend" because it sounds more natural in Arabic.

By the way, if your friend is a "she", then it would be slightly different:
خطوبة سعيدة يا صديقتي العزيزة


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: **en iyi arkadaşıma hayat boyu mutluluklar *_(life-time happiness to my best friend)_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Поздравляю моею дорогую/лучшую подругу с помолвкой

дорогую/лучшую  = dear/best


----------



## Cleotis

Spanish:

"Felicidades por tu compromiso, querido amigo"

Saludos.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Cleotis said:


> Spanish:
> 
> "Felicidades por tu compromiso, querido amigo"
> 
> Saludos.


 
 En cuanto lo entiendo yo, se trata de unA amigA.
 If I understand it correctly, you are talking about a female friend.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish: 
_Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji zaręczyn dla mojej najlepszej koleżanki/przyjaciółki._


Tom


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi/Urdu:  /sagaaii mubaarak ho/


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

"Laimingų sužadėtuvių, brangus/i drauge"   (male/female)


----------



## Kraus

In Italian this expression could be translated "Auguri di buon fidanzamento al mio migliore amico"


----------



## irene.acler

Kraus said:


> In Italian this expression could be translated "Auguri di buon fidanzamento alla mia migliore amica"


 
E' una donna in questo caso


----------



## Etcetera

Let me correct this small typo:


Setwale_Charm said:


> Russian: Поздравляю *моею* дорогую/лучшую подругу с помолвкой


I would prefer дорогую, by the way. Although both variants can be used.


----------



## Whodunit

German:

_Meinem besten Freund alles Gute zur Verlobung!_


----------



## zeatadu

I seldom heard of such words for engagement.But on the wedding it is common to say"白头偕老(bai2 tou2 xie2 lao3)"to the couple,not to one of the couple.
祝你们白头偕老：I wish you would remain happily married to a ripe old age.


----------



## gao_yixing

If translated literally, it's 订婚快乐(ding hun kuai le) in Chinese.


----------



## Abbassupreme

I believe, unless I'm greatly mistaken, that in Tehrani transliterated Persian that would translate to:
Khâstegâriye duste samimiye man mobârak.

However, perhaps it would be better if khâstegâri was replaced by nâmzadi.  I'm not sure . . . . a little help, fellow Persian-speakers?


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> I believe, unless I'm greatly mistaken, that in Tehrani transliterated Persian that would translate to:
> Khâstegâriye duste samimiye man mobârak.
> 
> However, perhaps it would be better if khâstegâri was replaced by nâmzadi. I'm not sure . . . . a little help, fellow Persian-speakers?


Yes, *nâmzadi* is correct. *xâstgâri* is something else. My dictionary says suit, suitor.

As for translation, we should consider something. We don't have "happy X to Y" in Persian but "Y, happy your X" e.g. "Dear Abbassupreme, [may] happy your birthday". So, I'll translate it as, "behtarin duste man, nâmzadit mobârak". What do you think about it?


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> Yes, *nâmzadi* is correct. *xâstgâri* is something else. My dictionary says suit, suitor.
> 
> As for translation, we should consider something. We don't have "happy X to Y" in Persian but "Y, happy your X" e.g. "Dear Abbassupreme, [may] happy your birthday". So, I'll translate it as, "behtarin duste man, nâmzadit mobârak". What do you think about it?


 
Is "behtarin duste man" ever said in Iran?  You're the authority here, man; you're the TRUE native speaker.  It's just that . . . . "behtarin duste man" (best friend of mine) doesn't SOUND right to me . . . . mainly because I've never heard it said before . . . I mean, grammatically, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it, but . . . I hope you know what I mean.
From what I know, "duste samimi" is best friend in Persian, but I don't know how to insert that into this sentence.  Is that appropriate for this context, then?


----------



## Cleotis

Setwale_Charm said:


> En cuanto lo entiendo yo, se trata de unA amigA.
> If I understand it correctly, you are talking about a female friend.


 
In the sentence I wrote, It's refered to a boy; querid*o *amig*o*.

In case that your friend is "she" you have to change this part for: "querida amiga"

For a boy: "Felicidades por tu compromiso, querido amigo"
For a girl: "Felicidades por tu compromiso, querida amiga".

Saludos.


----------



## chinchil

en Français: "Félicitation pour ton nouveau travail!"
ou bien "Félicitation pour ton engagement!"

but if it's for a friend, I would choose the first sentence...


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> Is "behtarin duste man" ever said in Iran? You're the authority here, man; you're the TRUE native speaker. It's just that . . . . "behtarin duste man" (best friend of mine) doesn't SOUND right to me . . . . mainly because I've never heard it said before . . . I mean, grammatically, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it, but . . . I hope you know what I mean.
> From what I know, "duste samimi" is best friend in Persian, but I don't know how to insert that into this sentence. Is that appropriate for this context, then?


in harfâ chiye. khejâlatam nadid. You're welcome. "duste samimi" means "intimate friend". Yes, I agree. We don't say "behtarin duste man". We use the name of our friend followed by a term of endearment e.g. "Abbassupreme jân, nâmzadit mobârak". But since the topic starter mentioned "my best friend", I thought it's better to translate it as is


----------



## cherine

chinchil said:


> en Français: "Félicitation pour ton nouveau travail!"
> ou bien "Félicitation pour ton engagement!"
> but if it's for a friend, I would choose the first sentence...


Excuse me Chinchi, but where did you get "travail" from?! The question is about engagement (fiançailles) not about work (travail).

Personally, I suggest :
Félicitations pour les fiançailles, ma chère amie.

Or:
Chère amie, Félicitations pour les fiançailles.


----------



## chinchil

cherine,

t'as raison je sais pas où j'ai la tête, je devrais pas aller sur les forums pendant que je travaille, ça me monte a la tête...

désolée...


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

"Mojoj najboljoj drugarici (prijateljici) čestitam veridbu".


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Palju õnne kihluse puhul!


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam :
Penu-kaNal (chaDang) innu Ashamsagal


----------

